# Khedira vs Matuidi



## Marco23 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me matudi non ha molto da invidiare al tedesco


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Gennaio 2016)

Tutta la vita Matuidi. Io un calciatore che corre cosi tanto per tutta la partita l'ho visto raramente. E' un motorino e ci sa fare anche con i piedi.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi è il mio prototipo di mezzala. Un giocatore che unisce quella quantità e quella qualità in giro difficilmente si trova.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2016)

semmai è il crucco che deve invidiare qualcosa (anzi parecchio)


----------



## Torros (26 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi in questo momento secondo me è pure più forte di Vidal, altro che Khedira. 
A me il crucco poi non è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Gennaio 2016)

Khedira è molto bravo, ma Matuidi è tutt'altra roba


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi tutta la vita, gioca con un'intensità incredibile.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Gennaio 2016)

Khedira mezz'ala destra e Matuidi mezz'ala sinistra.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Khedira mezz'ala destra e Matuidi mezz'ala sinistra.



In mezzo mettici uno come Verratti o Kross e c'ha un centrocampo top


----------



## 13-33 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi e crescuito in uno modo incredibile era molto scarso tecnicamante con Ancelotti ha fatto un salto di qualita con Blanc si e consacrato penso che e un po sopra il tedesco pero Khedira e bravissimo pero e troppo fragile.


----------



## mèuris (27 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi mi piace moltissimo. Corre come un dannato, ha tiro, si inserisce e ha una discreta tecnica. Khedira ha forse piedi migliori, nel complesso, ma prendo sempre il francese, tra i due. Giocatore utilissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2016)

Sono due ruoli diversi: Khedira è un giocatore dalla grande fisicità, ma anche dalla discreta tecnica, che deve fungere da baluardo davanti alla difesa; Matuidi, invece, è la mezz'ala per antonomasia, capace di abbinare un'ottima tecnica ad un'eccezionale quantità.
Su due piedi sceglierei certamente il francese, però rispondono ad esigenze diverse in una squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2016)

Troppo diversi, giocatori con l'intelligenza di Khedira ne nascono pochi comunque.


----------



## Torros (27 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi non è elegante ma con i piedi ci sa fare per essere un mediano, certo non è Tuore(ma toure non ha il suo dinamismo), ma sa saltare l'uomo, ha un buon tiro, ed è bravo nei passaggi(per dire ha già messo a segno 7 assist in stagione).


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Matuidi tutta la vita. E' impressionante. Abbina una quantità assurda con un ottima qualità tecnica. Giocatorone.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono due ruoli diversi: Khedira è un giocatore dalla grande fisicità, ma anche dalla discreta tecnica, che deve fungere da baluardo davanti alla difesa; Matuidi, invece, è la mezz'ala per antonomasia, capace di abbinare un'ottima tecnica ad un'eccezionale quantità.
> Su due piedi sceglierei certamente il francese, però rispondono ad esigenze diverse in una squadra.



Il ruolo è lo stesso, è l'interpretazione che è diversa.

Comunque Matuidi, obv. Se lo dice pure Torros...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il ruolo è lo stesso, è l'interpretazione che è diversa.
> 
> Comunque Matuidi, obv. Se lo dice pure Torros...


Khedira può giocare da mezz'ala, di fatto lo fa anche alla Juventus, però io lo trovo molto più adatto davanti alla difesa. Matuidi invece perno fissa davanti alla difesa non ce lo vedo, lui è una mezz'ala pura che deve arare il campo dal primo all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Khedira può giocare da mezz'ala, di fatto lo fa anche alla Juventus, però io lo trovo molto più adatto davanti alla difesa. Matuidi invece perno fissa davanti alla difesa non ce lo vedo, lui è una mezz'ala pura che deve arare il campo dal primo all'ultimo minuto.



Mi pare che Khedira non giocasse al centro quando il real era a 3 (cioè parecchio tempo fa). Sbaglio ?


----------



## Juve nel cuore (27 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Khedira può giocare da mezz'ala, di fatto lo fa anche alla Juventus, però io lo trovo molto più adatto davanti alla difesa. Matuidi invece perno fissa davanti alla difesa non ce lo vedo, lui è una mezz'ala pura che deve arare il campo dal primo all'ultimo minuto.



Khedira è una mezzala box to box a tutti gli effetti come lo era Vidal,meno dinamico e bravo in fase di rifinitura ma + pulito tecnicamente e ordinato tatticamente. Il perno centrale in un cc a 3 non lo ha mai fatto tranne che in situazioni di emergenza


----------



## Juve nel cuore (27 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che Khedira non giocasse al centro quando il real era a 3 (cioè parecchio tempo fa). Sbaglio ?



Al Real faceva il mediano nel cc a 2 o la mezzala in quello a 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Khedira è una mezzala box to box a tutti gli effetti come lo era Vidal,meno dinamico e bravo in fase di rifinitura ma + pulito tecnicamente e ordinato tatticamente. Il perno centrale in un cc a 3 non lo ha mai fatto tranne che in situazioni di emergenza


Nella Germania campione del mondo giocava davanti alla difesa con Schweini; certo, a due, però lo vedo molto più come uomo davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che Khedira non giocasse al centro quando il real era a 3 (cioè parecchio tempo fa). Sbaglio ?


No, infatti, però come ho detto su nella Germania ha giocato davanti alla difesa. Poi vabbè, sono anche io a preferirlo particolarmente in quella posizione ma naturalmente può giocare, e lo fa anche più che discretamente, da mezz'ala.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, infatti, però come ho detto su nella Germania ha giocato davanti alla difesa. Poi vabbè, sono anche io a preferirlo particolarmente in quella posizione ma naturalmente può giocare, e lo fa anche più che discretamente, da mezz'ala.



Non saprei, da come si muove nella Juve mi sembra che gli sia proprio naturale quel ruolo, piuttosto che quello di Marchisio.


----------

